# Limiting factors to overcome when adopting a feline from a rescue centre



## Lilee123 (Nov 1, 2020)

..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Quite the opposite.

I would always rescue.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I would only go to a breeder if: 
1. I really wanted or needed a specific breed, such as a hypoallergenic one. In that case, I'd make sure the breeder was properly registered and there weren't any breed specific rescues with suitable animals available. 
2. I won the lottery to be able to afford no. 1!


----------

